# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Dự án H Frame CNC Milling Machine - Blueocean

## blueocean

Chào các bác! Năm mới chúc các bác an khang thịnh vượng, vạn sự như ý!
Lâu lắm rồi em không post bài lên động mình. Đầu năm rãnh rỗi sinh nông nổi em tính làm cái dự án máy phay sắt.
Ban đầu cũng đắn đo làm C hay làm H, sau rồi quyết định làm cái máy H to to cho có kinh nghiệm. 
Dự tính của em:
- Hành trình X:500 Y:700 Z:300
- Ray 35 30 kết hợp
- Tổng trọng lượng tầm 1 tấn
Sau đây là thiết kế sơ bộ, show cho các bác xem chơi  :Smile:

----------

CKD, mig21, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

Cố lên chiaki !!!! .... ốp mấy tấm sắt 3-5 mm , xỏ râu sắt vào , đổ bê tông cho nó nặng chạy êm hơn.

----------

blueocean

----------


## cty686

1Tấn. Sao nặng thế bác?

----------


## Gamo

Full sắt thì nặng 1 tấn là bình thường mà bác. Với lại cha Blueocean này ngủ đông lâu quá nên ít ai để ý chứ hắn ta đã sở hữu 1 dàn CNC rồi. Chắc mấy con kịa nhẹ quá nên vợ hắn than phiền  :Wink:

----------

blueocean

----------


## thuhanoi

> Full sắt thì nặng 1 tấn là bình thường mà bác. Với lại cha Blueocean này ngủ đông lâu quá nên ít ai để ý chứ hắn ta đã sở hữu 1 dàn CNC rồi. Chắc mấy con kịa nhẹ quá nên vợ hắn than phiền


Cha này ở xa mà biết rõ thế, do có nhiều vợ qá mà (h) còn bằng con cò  :Big Grin: 
À mà vợ hắn than với cụ à  :Big Grin: 
@@@ máy phải nặng mới ngon

----------

blueocean

----------


## Ga con

Mịa ơi,
Con brother C của em có 500x400x250 (đã mở hết cữ rồi mới được cỡ đó) mà đã 1700kg rồi, lún nhà luôn. Đế nó cũng đúc bê tông.

Của cụ Blue phải tầm gần 2T mới vững. Mà nặng cũng mệt lắm chứ chả sướng gì đâu.

Thanks.

----------


## cuongmay

> Mịa ơi,
> Con brother C của em có 500x400x250 (đã mở hết cữ rồi mới được cỡ đó) mà đã 1700kg rồi, lún nhà luôn. Đế nó cũng đúc bê tông.
> 
> Của cụ Blue phải tầm gần 2T mới vững. Mà nặng cũng mệt lắm chứ chả sướng gì đâu.
> 
> Thanks.


bác phúc cho hỏi thăm chút ,con brother đó phá thô dao cỡ 16mm được không? con fanuc tape drill model f so với nó thế nào? mình tính mua 1 con mà thấy cơ nó mỏng manh quá ,mà con brother có vẻ cứng cáp hơn nhưng  hơi thiếu hành trình x.

----------


## hung1706

Bác Biển xài đầu cắt hay BT ấy nhỉ?
Cái trục X có vẻ kích thích trí tò mò về lực chịu tải hehe
Hóng tiếp xem bác có lên thành dàn H-frame epoxy hơm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> bác phúc cho hỏi thăm chút ,con brother đó phá thô dao cỡ 16mm được không? con fanuc tape drill model f so với nó thế nào? mình tính mua 1 con mà thấy cơ nó mỏng manh quá ,mà con brother có vẻ cứng cáp hơn nhưng  hơi thiếu hành trình x.


E thấy ngược lại ợ.
Fanuc cứng cáp hơn brother(ray xy 30-35v Vs 25 của brother, vítme cũng to hơn một cấp. Trục z cũng thế). E chưa sờ model TC3** và TC23* nên chưa biết, còn TC21*, 22* thì đều kém cứng vững hơn Fanuc tap drill.
Brother dùng ray, vít me và mấy thứ khác hàng cao cấp, độ chính xác theo e là hơn của Fanuc kha khá.

Nếu phá với dao ngón 16mm e e là không nổi, có thể chơi được nhưng xót lắm :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------

cuongmay

----------


## Gamo

> Cha này ở xa mà biết rõ thế, do có nhiều vợ qá mà (h) còn bằng con cò 
> À mà vợ hắn than với cụ à 
> @@@ máy phải nặng mới ngon


Hoho. bác nói rứa là tên nớ hắn giết em đấy  :Wink:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Có cái khung máy cắt dây đúc của Mitsu, nặng tầm 2 tấn, hành trình cũng cỡ này, cắt dây mà rất là to, sài ray 30-35, hiện nay X-Y đang siêu vuông góc luôn, chổ đặt ray mài rà luôn, máy cắt dây thì anh biết rồi dò đồng hồ bao ko nhích, đang ở ở sg thích ko em liên hệ chuyển ra cho, kiếm chút cafe thôi.

----------


## blueocean

> Có cái khung máy cắt dây đúc của Mitsu, nặng tầm 2 tấn, hành trình cũng cỡ này, cắt dây mà rất là to, sài ray 30-35, hiện nay X-Y đang siêu vuông góc luôn, chổ đặt ray mài rà luôn, máy cắt dây thì anh biết rồi dò đồng hồ bao ko nhích, đang ở ở sg thích ko em liên hệ chuyển ra cho, kiếm chút cafe thôi.


Bác cho em cái hình chiêm ngưỡng với :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Hơn một tấn sắt đã về, bắt tay vào làm thôi

----------


## thuannguyen

Ăn chơi không sợ mưa rơi.
Thế mới kiếm được tiền chứ các bác.

----------


## blueocean

Cái vai:


Phay đế:

----------

hero_bkhcm, kametoco, solero

----------


## solero

Hứa hẹn 1 em khủng lắm đây. Ray với vít thế nào hả cụ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cái khoan từ của cụ chế cái đầu kẹp 3 chấu thế nào ah?

----------


## blueocean

> cái khoan từ của cụ chế cái đầu kẹp 3 chấu thế nào ah?


Dùng chuôi côn thôi chứ chế cháo gì đâu

----------


## blueocean

Cái trục X

----------


## Nam CNC

Khâm phục cha Hải ròm này , tốc độ làm máy như gắn tên lửa vào đít ấy .... nhanh nhanh cho em xem máy nè , hình như gu anh em chuyển qua máy cắt kim loại khuôn mẫu rồi , hàng đồ gỗ hết hot rồi đó nha.

----------

phuong786

----------


## Tuấn

Bác tiếc gì mà không cho em nó thêm 1 bó que hàn vào cái trục X ? Mớ gân bác hàn hơi ít ạ

----------


## hung1706

Bác í tính hàn thêm râu ria đổ bê tông epoxy vào cho giống chuẩn công nghiệp í  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blueocean

> Khâm phục cha Hải ròm này , tốc độ làm máy như gắn tên lửa vào đít ấy .... nhanh nhanh cho em xem máy nè , hình như gu anh em chuyển qua máy cắt kim loại khuôn mẫu rồi , hàng đồ gỗ hết hot rồi đó nha.


Cái náy này e làm phục vụ gia công cho máy khác nên phải đẩy nhanh tiến độ. Em làm ko phải để chạy khuôn mẫu mà để gia công chi tiết cho máy gỗ đó bác, máy gỗ chưa hết hot đâu  :Smile:

----------


## mig21

> Cái náy này e làm phục vụ gia công cho máy khác nên phải đẩy nhanh tiến độ. Em làm ko phải để chạy khuôn mẫu mà để gia công chi tiết cho máy gỗ đó bác, máy gỗ chưa hết hot đâu


làm xong cho e chạy ké mấy cái chi tiết máy với nha a hihi

----------


## blueocean

Tạm thê này đã

----------

solero, Tuanlm

----------


## thuannguyen

Bác làm đẹp quá

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

Công phu phết nhở, em là em chịu thua  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blueocean

Cho trục Z lên:

Liên kết X Z nó như thế này:

----------

buithonamk42, CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, h-d, nhatson, solero, Tuấn

----------


## jimmyli

xong máy có nhận gia công không anh Hải, em đang tính nâng cấp cặp tay của máy cnc gỗ nhỏ mà chưa biết gia công chổ nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

> xong máy có nhận gia công không anh Hải, em đang tính nâng cấp cặp tay của máy cnc gỗ nhỏ mà chưa biết gia công chổ nào


Nhận gia công luôn cả con máy C mini cặp tay thì nhằm nhò gì  :Big Grin:

----------

jimmyli

----------


## cty686

Em không phải nghề cơ khí nhưng nhìn phần hàn em thấy không được đẹp.

----------


## blueocean

> Em không phải nghề cơ khí nhưng nhìn phần hàn em thấy không được đẹp.


Em cũng chả phải dân cơ khí bác ạ  :Wink: . Thợ em nó làm hết đó

----------


## blueocean

Lên đủ cơ:

----------

CKD, Ga con, kametoco, Tuanlm

----------


## blueocean

Sắp chạy được rồi, vẫn còn đau đầu cái che cho trục Y

----------

CKD, nhatson, ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bác làm giống kiểu này thử, thấy bên Hiệp Phát cũng tự chế, nghĩ cũng giống dạng mái ngói lợp nhà vậy.

----------

blueocean

----------


## ronaldinho_07

đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

vẩn ở xưởng củ hả anh, mấy lần đi ngang qua toàn thấy đóng cửa nghĩ là anh chuyển xưởng đi chổ khác

----------


## blueocean

> vẩn ở xưởng củ hả anh, mấy lần đi ngang qua toàn thấy đóng cửa nghĩ là anh chuyển xưởng đi chổ khác


Chỗ này chật quá đang đi kiếm chỗ khác mà chưa vừa ý nên chưa đi  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Máy xong rồi:

Chạy rồi, công việc đầu tiên là cái mặt bàn

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, Ga con, GORLAK, katerman, Mechanic, mpvmanh, nhatson, solero

----------


## blueocean

Trước mua nhầm cái facemill 80 ko con máy nào chạy được, giờ mang ra test. Cũng khá ngọt :Smile:

----------

anhxco, bravesoldier, h-d, nhatson, tiinicat

----------


## hero_bkhcm

> Máy xong rồi:
> Đính kèm 16953
> Chạy rồi, công việc đầu tiên là cái mặt bàn


Anh ở địa chỉ nào Đà Nẵng, tháng 5 có việc ra Đà Nẵng ghé xem máy được không ạ, ngưỡng mộ quá.  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Khâm phục ô quá, mà sao đợt này k thấy con máy gỗ nào hết vậy!?

----------


## CQV

> Máy xong rồi:
> Đính kèm 16953
> Chạy rồi, công việc đầu tiên là cái mặt bàn


anh cho e hỏi ngoài chủ đề chút ,màu sơn đẹp quá, anh sơn máy màu mã sơn là gì vậy ạ ? em cảm ơn

----------


## kocaelifiks

Rất đẹp............

----------


## kocaelifiks

Bạn đã làm một công việc tuyệt vời. Xin chúc mừng.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------
cnc íşleme fason

----------


## Tuancoi

Con máy này giờ nó đi về đâu rùi nhỉ

----------

